# Collien Fernandez



## emela (5 Dez. 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich das erste Bild von links in HQ her bekomme?
Dake für alle Antworten!


----------



## Q (5 Dez. 2011)

Requests kannst Du ab 20 Beiträgen stellen...

daher schließe ich diesen Thread!

kleinen Tipp bekommst Du trotzdem  und nun mach schön mit!

http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials...chfunktion-k-ein-buch-mit-sieben-siegeln.html


----------



## Claudia (6 Dez. 2011)

ich habe heute meinen sozialen Tag 

schaust du hier emela

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...rboat-portrait-session-x21-2.html#post1112075


----------

